

A complete guide for building HTML5 games - foture
http://www.webappers.com/2013/02/19/a-complete-guide-for-building-html5-games/

======
icoder
Very extensive bunch of information together. I would not call it a guide but
it is certainly a valuable starting point and overview of existing libraries
and techniques.

~~~
foture
Agreed, "reference" would be a better name, but that's a suggestion for the
author.

